# Canning Chicken Broth?



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Can it be done? I have a whole bunch of chicken I want to cook, pull, and freeze. But it's going to produce a lot of broth that I hate to let go to waste!


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_05/stock_broth.html

Go Here :benice:


----------



## Tom VH (Oct 15, 2010)

Home canned chicken stock is Gold, we roast and remove any good meat from the carcasses before simmering them, it adds some roasty flavor.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I can all kinds of broths. Boil the bones with a little meat on them. Make sure you don't boil the skin... makes the broth too fatty and doesn't taste as good. Add an onion and some celery and a carrot for a little extra flavor. After this has boiled, strain and add the drippings. Can per your canning book. Delicious!!


----------



## carogator (Sep 11, 2010)

Also need to know if Chicken soup must be Pressure canned or will Hot water bath do it acceptable? TIA James


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

if it's got meat or meat anything- it MUST be pressure canned -follow the Ball Blue Book rules, you won't be disappointed

NO noodles or flour or starch or any thickeners!!! add them after you open and heat up the contents.


----------



## carogator (Sep 11, 2010)

Solarmom said:


> if it's got meat or meat anything- it MUST be pressure canned -follow the Ball Blue Book rules, you won't be disappointed
> 
> NO noodles or flour or starch or any thickeners!!! add them after you open and heat up the contents.[/QUOT
> 
> Thank you Solarmom, Ithink I know the answer, but would you consider rice as a thickener?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Rice is on the no-no list. Since you have to re-heat the soup anyways, it's easy to add just before eating.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> Do not add noodles or other pasta, rice, flour, cream, milk or other thickening agents to home canned soups. If dried beans or peas are used, they must be fully rehydrated first.


 Add to that no oils or added fats.

Soups also have what is called "the 1/2 and 1/2 rule" meaning it mush have 1/2 solids and 1/2 liquids in each jar so that the pressure and heat can effectively work on the ingredients. Otherwise it is too dense.

You can find all the details at: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I'm giving it a whirl. I wish I'd known about the skin aspect before I started. Oh well, next time.  I have 7 qts in the pressure canner (first time using it) and another pot & a half of stock to can.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> I wish I'd known about the skin aspect before I started.


Does that mean you canned it with the skin included? If so then You might want to consider putting those jars in the fridge and using them ASAP or freezing them. All that fat isn't supposed to be included as it can turn rancid and but more importantly because it interferes with safe processing. 

See the link Solarmom provided above for the standard directions or consider picking up a copy of the Ball Blue Book of Canning. Costs about $6 and covers all these basics. Always safest to do it right if we are going to do it. Right? .


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

The first link was the one I followed and there is nothing there about not including the skin in the cooking of the broth. Just to discard it after cooking, not to add it to the jars. If it doesn't work, it's only going to affect the space of the stored jars. I really wanted the meat, and I have that. So if it fails, I'll take it as a lesson learned. Next time I will definitely remove the skin prior to preparing the broth.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

So as those instructions say, you had already removed most of the meat from the carcass before boiling it? That's fine then. If most of the meat had already been removed then the skin was gone too.

For future reference, when is says "discard excess fat" if you refrigerate it for several hours (or even overnight) the fat will congeal on top and can be easily skimmed off. Then you can just reheat the broth and can it.


----------



## Mrs. Mucket (Apr 22, 2010)

Has anyone ever canned a chicken carcass or meaty bones with intention of making broth later? When we butcher a lot of chickens and cut them in parts, it would save us time on that day if we collapsed the carcasses, put them in jars, and pressure canned them.Then we would make the stock after opening the jar. It seems the processing would give the broth a head start, though obviously it wouldn't be instantly available broth. Does it make sense or are we dreaming?


----------



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ive found the easiest way to remove the fat is to pour broth into a large broiling pan and lay plastic wrap on the warm broth then put in fridge overnight.in morning just lift plasticwrap and the fat goes with it.Its so easy.


----------

